# FreeBSD 8.2 + Intel 82563EB 10/100/1000



## vst377 (May 25, 2012)

Hello all! Sorry for my english.

I have problem with FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE and Intel82563EB network card (motherboard S5000PSL).


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD mysrv.local 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Thu Jun  2 16:57:37 MSK 2011     
adminko@mysrv.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYGENERIC  amd64

#cat /var/log/messages | grep kernel
.........
May 24 16:20:20    kernel: em1: link state changed to UP
May 24 16:20:21    kernel: em1: link state changed to DOWN
May 24 16:20:32    kernel: em1: Watchdog timeout -- resetting
May 24 16:20:32    kernel: em1: Queue(0) tdh = 276, hw tdt = 245
May 24 16:20:32    kernel: em1: TX(0) desc avail = 30,Next TX to Clean = 275
May 24 16:25:34    kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
May 24 16:26:49    kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
May 24 16:28:36    kernel: em1: link state changed to UP
May 24 16:28:43    kernel: em1: link state changed to DOWN
May 24 16:28:46    kernel: em1: link state changed to UP
May 24 16:28:50    kernel: em1: link state changed to DOWN
.........

#cat /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/MYGENERIC 
.......(default config)......
# my options -------------------------------
options         IPFIREWALL
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=30
options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options         IPSEC
options         IPSEC_DEBUG
device          crypto
options         IPDIVERT
options         DUMMYNET
options         IPFILTER
#options        TCP_DROP_SYNFIN
options         IPSTEALTH
options         DEVICE_POLLING
# ------------------------------------------
```


Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

Start by using one firewall, not two.


----------

